# Porn VOD



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Where's the porn? Playboy VOD and likewise.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't expect to see "adult" rated material being available via DoD for a LONG LONG time to come... if ever.

There are several other outlets that you can get that from, via IPTV.

Also if the pricing structure is close to that of the PPV aspects of DirecTV adult channel offering..... yikes..


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Good Deal, Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what MediaShare is for.

So you can download your adult movies from the internet and watch them on your big screen tv instead of your laptop.


----------

